# Knife making tutorial... well sort of...



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a work in progress I did on one of my first knives. Its not very fancy and I skipped a few steps but here it goes.

Here is how the knives are profiled as some of you guys know and do already.









After the profile is ground out I scribe two lines in the center of the edge and grind a 45 degree starting bevel up to those lines. 
Here is an example from the guy I learned from on how to establish your edge. Scribing









Now putting the starting bevel. The plates are to establish the plunge line.









Athen start the flat grinds. This is what it ends up looking like.









After the flat grind is done I measure for the pin hole placement.









Here it is with the hole drilled

















Now I have drilled holes to remove steel and weight, so the blade will be more balanced.









This is where I am at with these.I will add more pics as I progress. Thanks for looking.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here I just cleaned up the sides and bevel with a 400 grit belt to remove the grinding scratches before heat treat. I go this high in grit cause it is an air hardening steel and doen't scale as bad as an oil quenced carbon steel.









And to make life easier on me when fishing I scrub it down with 600 grit wet dry sanding paper. I scrub from tip to ricasso until I see no more lines going from spine to edge.
It is now ready to be sent off to heat treatment. This a hight tech set up for the blade finishing. Only a few people on earth have access to these.:tongue_smilie:










I just put the stamps on the blades so after I finish up some other blades I am working on they are off to heat treat.










Ok here I am done sanding off the scales from heat treat and added a leather cushion will be pulling it in one direction towards me. I will do this so I have straight sanding lines and no microhooks or scratches in all directions that will give the blade a dirty finnish when looked at in the sun.










Ok after polishing her up I drilled the holes for the handles and used epoxy to attach the slabs. Sorry I got exited and did'nt take any pics of this. I then removed excess material on the belt grinder and then used a file and sand paper to finish the handle. I wrap the blade with blue carpenters tape to protect the blade from getting scratches and stuff. Here is the knife let me know what you think. It is going to a new home in here in Texas as soon as I sharpen her up and make a kydex sheath for it.


















On one side it looks like scratches on the ricasso, but it is the makers mark. On the other side it is just some dust that I did't wipe of correctly before taking the picture.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very good. I understand a little better now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! Amazing...I had no idea how they were produced. Very interesting. How do you cut the rough shape? Where do you get the blanks? Thanks again for posting up. gb


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a very minimal shop set up now with the cheapest tools I could afford. I drill holes around the shape then use a band saw to cut it out. Then I finish the profile on the belt grinder. I but the steel bar at Jantz, Admiral steel, and Texas Knifemakers Supply.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good info and pics Panch. Thanks for taking the time to take pics and post.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a very good tutorial!! Thanks, i will hang on to this link!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pics and nice knife!


----------

